# Newbe to the post



## Guest (Apr 4, 2006)

Hey, Im Aaron from steubenville,oh. I am curretly in college at the university of Cincinnati for Mechanical Enginnering Technology. Im 19 and have been lifing since i was 14, so im still a young buck. My current stats are: bw- 220

bf- 8%

Bench- 365 lbs

 Deadlift- 515lbs (dont ask me how, its just one of my strengths)

Squat- Worthless / under 325 - im working on that

I joined becuase i just like to poke around a bit and read posts for hints and tips on the latest and greatest. Probably talk to some of ya soon!

Later 8)


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi Salts

Welcome to the board.

This is my sceond day on here!

Just thought i would say welcome!


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

hi salts

great stats 220lbs and 8% ! and good lifts too.

I'm 21, the sort of stats you have are what I aim to have in about 2 years, so your 4 years ahead of me !

good stuff

Nick


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks, sure ill be talkin to ya.

Later


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

Dude you seem to be doing pretty well! Welcome aboard


----------



## Fortdaddy (Mar 4, 2006)

Welcome! Nice stats too.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Welcome, very impressive stats!


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks guys, ill post a few pics soon.

Later


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Welcome Salts, the more international the forum gets the better, you guys have access to supps and prohormones not allowed in the UK so it is good to hear your thoughts on stuff you can get but we can't.

www.extremenutrition.co.uk


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

welcome 8)


----------



## flug (Jul 19, 2007)

welcome. Im Impressed.


----------

